# Necesito ayuda !!!

## HawkMoon

Alguien me podria decir como configurar iptables , para enroutar puertos como el dcc del mirc o el de hablar del messenger?

----------

## BaSS

pues asegurate de tener soporte para masquerading en el kernel, lo habilitas, y haces las reglas pertinentes, en cualquier manual de iptables lo verás.

----------

## Agamenon

 *BaSS wrote:*   

> pues asegurate de tener soporte para masquerading en el kernel, lo habilitas, y haces las reglas pertinentes, en cualquier manual de iptables lo veras.
> 
> Los comandos para enrutar que yo uso los obtuve de la pagina www.insflug.org en los NAT como y son estos dos:
> 
> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
> ...

 

----------

